
Microsoft Stops Trusting SSD Makers - ItsTotallyOn
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/bitlocker-encrypts-self-encrypting-ssds,40504.html
======
alxmdev
I wonder why traditional hardware makers are still dragging their feet when it
comes to investing in quality software that does justice to their physical
products. By software I mean both firmware with extra functionality and clumsy
companion apps.

It's like the idea that software and hardware need to work together and are
equally important to the user experience gets lost somewhere along the way,
making way for all sorts of design and logic bugs.

~~~
dpe82
Big companies are not rational.

Organizational inertia is _very_ difficult to overcome. If you have a company
that's grown for 30 years as a hardware company and as a result the whole
management structure is filled with people who got to their positions by being
good with hardware, it's very difficult for them to appreciate the importance
of something like software with which they're unfamiliar. Some managers would
even perceive raising the profile of a software group as a threat to their own
power and influence and may even actively fight it.

~~~
CountSessine
It’s worse than that because even once the hardware engineers have identified
software as a deficiency and decide that they need to start hiring some
software people, it’s the hardware people who will hire the software people to
begin with. Will they wind up with good software people? Who knows! Worse, the
hardware people will usually be calling the shots and won’t see past their BOM
cost. Will the hardware get a decent CPU? Probably not!

------
fulafel
How did fixing this compromise of bitlocker take a year, the fix being
technically trivial?

